# Watching Star Wars question



## Jaap (Jul 17, 2015)

I am probably one of the few people on earth who have never ever watched any of the Star Wars movies (wouldn't be a real media composer if I didn't know the soundtracks by heart  )
But with the new one coming around and with a completely free weekend I thought, what the heck, lets give it a shot.

My question is, what is the best way to watch it for the story? In the way they have been released or the new trilogy first and then the classic one?


----------



## FriFlo (Jul 17, 2015)

In whichever order you watch them: I would really like to know, if you would consider all of them kids movies with not to much depth or if you think this is only the case with episode 1-3 (or not at all ...). The thing is, I - like so many others - watched 4-6 as a kid and was totally drawn in. With the prequels I was totally underwhelmed.
Coming from there, I'd say, start with the original trilogy. But it might be possible, as an adult you couldn't take either of them seriously ... Please share your thoughts after watching! A male of your age not having watched them is a rare occasion!


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jul 17, 2015)

Honestly - just forget the prequel films. My understanding of the new movies is that they won't reference them in any way, so you're missing nothing except slack-jawed horror as you watch. Will also be interested to know what you make of the old films...


----------



## Stiltzkin (Jul 17, 2015)

There are some great moments in the prequels, personally I would NOT watch 1 - 6 in that order, I would go with the originally intended order of 4-6 then 1-3. It's better that way at least so you can watch 4-6 without having 1-3 plaguing your mind!


----------



## Assa (Jul 17, 2015)

I think you should definitely start with 4-6...when they made the prequels they had in mind that almost everybody knew the classic trilogy, so that's not a problem. But I think 4-6 loses a lot of charme and has no surprising moments anymore when knowing all the things that happened before.


----------



## Jaap (Jul 17, 2015)

Thanks guys! I think I watch the original movies first then and I will for sure let you know what my findings are. I know I am a quite rare breed to have not seen the movies as a late 30's male haha


----------



## sleepy hollow (Jul 17, 2015)

Jaap said:


> I know I am a quite rare breed to have not seen the movies as a late 30's male haha


If you watch _Star Wars_ (the first one, theatrical release in 1977), for you it must be like opening a time capsule!
Enjoy! And yes, give us a quick review once you've seen the film(s)!


----------



## chillbot (Jul 17, 2015)

There is a ton written about this, google it. The correct order to watch for the sake of the story is IV, V, I, II, III, VI. However most every person on the planet agrees I is the worst one and pretty much garbage. You don't need I for the sake of the story so a popular alternative is "machete order" IV, V, II, III, VI.

http://www.nomachetejuggling.com/2011/11/11/the-star-wars-saga-suggested-viewing-order/


----------



## Jaap (Jul 17, 2015)

chillbot said:


> There is a ton written about this, google it. The correct order to watch for the sake of the story is IV, V, I, II, III, VI. However most every person on the planet agrees I is the worst one and pretty much garbage. You don't need I for the sake of the story so a popular alternative is "machete order" IV, V, II, III, VI.
> 
> http://www.nomachetejuggling.com/2011/11/11/the-star-wars-saga-suggested-viewing-order/



That is an interesting read and good suggestion! Thanks a lot


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jul 17, 2015)

chillbot said:


> However most every person on the planet agrees I is the worst one and pretty much garbage



Ever the contrarian, me...

1 is terrible on pretty much every front. But hey, so are 2 and 3. The absolute worst stuff is in 2 though - surely the most excruciating love story ever filmed, and with even more wall-to-wall CG than in 1. I seem to remember the first half hour of 3 wasn't that bad, but then it all fell to pieces once more. What 1 had is the pod race, which is the single best sequence in any of the prequels IMO (Ben Burtt's sound design is outstanding). So even though it's full of Jar Jar, if at gunpoint forced to watch one I'd still rather watch 1 than either 2 or 3.


----------



## FriFlo (Jul 17, 2015)

I agree! II was my worst experience (I would call this film the Star Wars goes Super Mario experience), followed by III (to much drama with bad actors - Noooooooooo!!!!). I is also my favorite in the prequels, although that does not mean much (Jar Jar, virgin-born anakin, Midiclorians, ...). But this film had some good moments and IMO the best lightsaber duell.
In the original trilogy (every film being better than any of the prequels!) I go II, closely followed by III and last one is I, although I has some bonus as being the first of its kind (not only starwars, but popcorn cinema in general).


----------



## JonFairhurst (Jul 17, 2015)

I highly recommend starting with IV. To be honest, it's the only one I really, really like. The characters are fantastic and the story moves strongly forward based on clear motivations.

Many prefer V. It's the darkest. But the story stalls a bit as the characters spend much of the film on detours.

I've only seen VI a couple of times and found much of it to be laughable. I didn't expect it to be a kid's movie.

I actually enjoyed I as my three kids were of pod-racing age when we saw it after waiting in a long line at the theater. Yeah, II goes into the teen love story but has a bit of magic by introducing new worlds. III felt a bit flat to me with extended fight scenes (which bore me to death - YMMV.)

So yeah, IV, V, I - and if you don't like I, feel free to stop *after* watching 1.5...

My oldest son made this parody (and that's my youngest son's face morphed into "neck guy"!):
*Star Wars Episode 1.5 - Why Didn't Anakin Save His Mom?*


Enjoy!


----------



## Jaap (Jul 17, 2015)

Well I finished watching Episode IV

It was good fun and to be honest I was quite amazed how well it looked. I was a bit afraid that it would look horribly outdated, but actually a lot of stuff holds up.
The biggest fun for me was actually hearing the music that I knew already quite well in combination with the movie. Absolutely brilliant job from Williams! 
The Wilhelm scream is overly represented btw haha
I am not turning into a Star Wars fan right now, but heck, it's good entertainment 

Onwards to Episode V tomorrow!


----------



## chillbot (Jul 17, 2015)

Guy Rowland said:


> 1 is terrible on pretty much every front. But hey, so are 2 and 3. The absolute worst stuff is in 2 though - surely the most excruciating love story ever filmed, and with even more wall-to-wall CG than in 1. I seem to remember the first half hour of 3 wasn't that bad, but then it all fell to pieces once more. What 1 had is the pod race, which is the single best sequence in any of the prequels IMO (Ben Burtt's sound design is outstanding). So even though it's full of Jar Jar, if at gunpoint forced to watch one I'd still rather watch 1 than either 2 or 3.



I don't entirely disagree with you I'm just stating facts... the majority of star wars fans despise I. For me it just felt like I was watching a kids cartoon. I would actually like II and III if I could delete out every scene with Anakin.


----------



## Tatu (Jul 17, 2015)

V's a treat. Just saying.


----------



## Wooloomooloo (Jul 23, 2015)

Jaap said:


> I am probably one of the few people on earth who have never ever watched any of the Star Wars movies (wouldn't be a real media composer if I didn't know the soundtracks by heart  )
> But with the new one coming around and with a completely free weekend I thought, what the heck, lets give it a shot.
> 
> My question is, what is the best way to watch it for the story? In the way they have been released or the new trilogy first and then the classic one?



You have to watch them in the order they were made. There are many references to the first trilogy in the second trilogy, but not the other way around - looks like you're doing that!

Enjoy.


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Jul 29, 2015)

I'm curious how this turned out. What order did you watch them in, and what'dja think, Jaap?


----------



## Jaap (Jul 29, 2015)

Ah good that you revived it  I have watched Episode IV and fell asleep during Episode V (oops...) but that was more due to a very busy busy period before and I was just exhausted. I have not yet continued to watching the rest, but as we speak I am starting up number V again for the second time (and now armed with coffee  )


----------



## Farkle (Jul 29, 2015)

Jaap said:


> Ah good that you revived it  I have watched Episode IV and fell asleep during Episode V (oops...) but that was more due to a very busy busy period before and I was just exhausted. I have not yet continued to watching the rest, but as we speak I am starting up number V again for the second time (and now armed with coffee  )



Two of the seminal "Star Wars" themes appear in the Empire Strikes Back (Episode V). One is "Yoda's Theme", but, arguably the most famous one is the "Imperial March". The first time you hear it in Ep 5, remind yourself that that was the first time the audiences had ever heard that theme. And it's still absolutely awesome to hear it against the film. 

Mike


----------



## sleepy hollow (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## Guy Rowland (Oct 11, 2015)

Sleepy - that is my favourite thing.


----------



## sleepy hollow (Oct 11, 2015)

Oh yes, the editing is priceless.

Best part: the 'suspense' at 0:34min.


----------

